# Orange Lake Resort - 2/3 bedroom - Feb. 17-24 or Feb.18-25



## C Willy (Jan 21, 2018)

I have friends and family that will be staying at Orange Lake Resort (Florida).  We are looking for a unit at the same location.

We need a 2 or 3 bedroom.
February 17-24   or   February 18-25.

Please let me know if anyone has anything available at this resort.

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 27, 2018)

C Willy said:


> I have friends and family that will be staying at Orange Lake Resort (Florida).  We are looking for a unit at the same location.
> 
> We need a 2 or 3 bedroom.
> February 17-24   or   February 18-25.
> ...


Chris, there is avail that week and I have points enough to get you a 2 or 3 bedroom there. do you know which Village the other folks are staying at?  Orange Lake is a Massive property with 4 seperate villages, a couple of lakes, at least 1-2 golf courses, a water park etc.  let me know    RT


----------



## C Willy (Jan 28, 2018)

roadtriper said:


> Chris, there is avail that week and I have points enough to get you a 2 or 3 bedroom there. do you know which Village the other folks are staying at?  Orange Lake is a Massive property with 4 seperate villages, a couple of lakes, at least 1-2 golf courses, a water park etc.  let me know    RT


That is awesome.....  I've probably stayed at the resort over 25 times. The location does not really matter because we can always meet up anywhere at the resort.  I am more familiar with the West & East villages. We have never stayed at River Island, but I wouldn't mind doing it.

We will be driving down from Central New York (Syracuse). The ideal date for us would be Feb 17-24.  The 2 bedroom would be adequate, but the 3 bedroom would be great.  I guess it all depends on price.

I look forward to your response.

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Bmatrose (Jan 29, 2018)

C Willy said:


> That is awesome.....  I've probably stayed at the resort over 25 times. The location does not really matter because we can always meet up anywhere at the resort.  I am more familiar with the West & East villages. We have never stayed at River Island, but I wouldn't mind doing it.
> 
> We will be driving down from Central New York (Syracuse). The ideal date for us would be Feb 17-24.  The 2 bedroom would be adequate, but the 3 bedroom would be great.  I guess it all depends on price.
> 
> ...



Be careful with this rental.  I dont see any availability for points owners online for the week you wanted.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 29, 2018)

C Willy said:


> That is awesome.....  I've probably stayed at the resort over 25 times. The location does not really matter because we can always meet up anywhere at the resort.  I am more familiar with the West & East villages. We have never stayed at River Island, but I wouldn't mind doing it.
> 
> We will be driving down from Central New York (Syracuse). The ideal date for us would be Feb 17-24.  The 2 bedroom would be adequate, but the 3 bedroom would be great.  I guess it all depends on price.
> 
> ...


Chris, My appologies. I must have typed in something wrong Sat where I saw units avail.?  I'm seeing nothing for that week,  sorry for getting your hopes up! Bob


----------



## C Willy (Jan 31, 2018)

Bmatrose said:


> Be careful with this rental.  I dont see any availability for points owners online for the week you wanted.



I just wanted you to know that the person messaged back and indicated the same thing.  He said, that he must have entered in the wrong search dates.

So, I am still looking for a rental for the week.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Mickey's Friend (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a 2 bedroom at Orange Lake West for 2/18-2/25 if you're still looking.


----------



## C Willy (Feb 1, 2018)

Mickey's Friend said:


> I have a 2 bedroom at Orange Lake West for 2/18-2/25 if you're still looking.



Yes, I am still looking for a rental.


----------



## C Willy (Feb 2, 2018)

C Willy said:


> Yes, I am still looking for a rental.


I was able to find a week.  All Set!!!


----------

